

Why TomTom Is Fighting Microsoft On Linux -- It Has To - ekrangel
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-tomtom-is-fighting-microsoft-on-linux-it-has-to-2009-3

======
batasrki
Also, this is a terrible article. Only business dudes would support the worst
option for the resolution of this dispute, settling behind an NDA so that Tom
Tom can violate GPL and no one can know about it.

People like this piss me right off.

------
fmw
BusinessInsider.com recycling news is no reason to recycle here as well.

Additionally, it is unclear if the reason the article presents is actually
valid (see [http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/03/12/Microsofts-
vanis...](http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/03/12/Microsofts-vanished-FAT-
license-was-GPL-compatible.aspx)).

------
axod
The only sane outcome is for FAT to be declared so mind numbingly mundane and
obvious that it can't be patented.

I wrote a fat driver a while back for a 'replacement firmware' project. There
really wasn't anything at all to it :/ Lookup table, directory entries,
ummm... yeah that's pretty much all.

------
batasrki
"Microsoft can really do without riling up the open-source crazies"

Not biased at all.

